# fogo posto



## luscofusco

Ciomo é que se diz no Brasil "fogo posto"?


----------



## Joca

luscofusco said:


> Ciomo é que se diz no Brasil "fogo posto"?


 
Hmm, podes dar um exemplo, uma frase?


----------



## luscofusco

Houve um incêndio em Sintra. Os bombeiros disseram que foi fogo posto, que não foi acidental. A polícia nvestigou e conseguiu apanhar o incendiário.

Arson.


----------



## Joca

Hmm, não estou totalmente seguro, mas acho que no Brasil seria mais comum dizer: o fogo foi criminoso ou provocado ou mesmo intencional.


----------



## As2009

Acredito que esta frase no Brasil seria:

Os bombeiros disseram que o fogo foi provocado e não acidental 

ou 

Os bombeiros disseram que o fogo foi premeditado e não acidental.


----------



## luscofusco

Os brasileiros não gostam mesmo do ver pôr!


----------



## Joca

luscofusco said:


> Os brasileiros não gostam mesmo do verbo pôr!


 
Não exatamente.  Podemos dizer também:

Alguém pôs fogo na reserva florestal.


----------



## luscofusco

Obrigada pela correcção! Tenho de me reler com mais atenção...

Realmente, como dizia o cômico português (tenho de usar a grafia brasileira porque não encontro o acento agudo) "A lingua portuguesa é muito traiçoeira..."


----------



## Macunaíma

O fogo foi ponhado. 

Brincadeira 

Mas já ouvi _ponhado_ como particípio de pôr. Se pensarmos bem, pôr, no original, era poer, do latim ponere, daí ser considerado da segunda conjugação, e ponhar está até mais próximo... Deve ser algum arcaísmo.


----------



## Vanda

Macu, para de entregar nosso pessoal. Uma das professoras que dão capacitação para professores no Vale do Jequitinhonha me disse que os professores da escola em que ela faz as oficinas perguntavam a toda a hora:'onde é que vou ponhá isso?'.... Professores de escolas públicas....


----------



## luscofusco

Realmente, pensando bem, botar e colocar são verbos regulares, bem mais fáceis...


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Macu, para de entregar nosso pessoal. Uma das professoras que dão capacitação para professores no Vale do Jequitinhonha me disse que os professores da escola em que ela faz as oficinas perguntavam a toda a hora:'onde é que vou ponhá isso?'.... Professores de escolas públicas....


 
Vanda, os professores estão apenas refletindo um uso regional. Era exatamente do Vale que eu estava falando quando disse que já ouvi isso -- lembra que eu sou de lá? Em Diamantina não é comum, mas no baixo Jequitinhonha é como eles falam. Provavelmente tem origens remotas, no português trazido dos colonizadores do século XVII. Eu acho interessante preservar essas formas dialetais características -- desde que os alunos tenham conhecimento que na língua padrão é diferente e que eles devem fazer os devidos ajustes. O Vale do Jequitinhonha é cheio de casos interessantes assim, bem à moda Guimarães Rosa.


----------



## GuillermoMontreal

luscofusco said:


> Os brasileiros não gostam mesmo do ver pôr!



Nós, brasileiros, usamos bastante e até gostamos do verbo pôr, só que não nesse contexto!


----------



## Macunaíma

Para mim, galinhas botam ovos (apesar de serem poedeiras ), incendiários ateiam fogo (mais raramente, _põem _fogo, por isso_ fogo posto_ está OK para mim), e peões calçam as botas e botam as calças. Tenho dito!


----------



## MOC

É curioso. Já ouvi da boca de brasileiros "pôr fogo", por isso até estranho esta "esquiva".


----------



## Vanda

Eu acredito que sejam diferenças de uso regional: eu digo 'botar fogo', mas conheço pessoas que dizem 'pôr fogo'.


----------



## Guigo

_Pôr fogo, botar fogo, atear fogo, incendiar_: estas expressões todas encontram-se, aqui, ali e acolá, no Brasil.


----------



## gothic

Botar fogo soa um tanto esquisito. Além do mais, parece o nome de um time de futebol do Brasil (*Bota*fogo; e que por sinal também é um bairo do Rio de Janeiro).

Pôr fogo é mais legal...
Ainda sim, prefiro ponhar...

(Açacinaro u portugês)


----------



## Istriano

luscofusco said:


> Os brasileiros não gostam mesmo do ver pôr!


Pois é, até muitos estudantes universitários não sabem conjugar esse verbo:
_eu ponho, tu pões, ele põe, nós ponhamos..._

E no interior existe o verbo _ponhar_: eu ponho, tu ponhas, ele ponha...
(Esse ''ponhar'' lembra o verbo _möchten _em alemão, a forma subjuntiva _möchte_
deu um verbo, mas na verdade se trata do verbo _mögen _''amar, querer, gostar''
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=25757 )

_Möchten _aparece nos livros didáticos mas não (?) nos dicionários,
_ponhar _está no Aurélio (como regionalismo) 



Mais uma coisa interessante, no Brasil _põe _se pronuncia como _põem_, mas em Portugal não. 


Eu uso _botar _e _colocar_, mas _pôr _é muito elegante, uso bastante quando escrevo.


----------



## luscofusco

Depois há uma derivação do verbo supor em Portgal, do calibre desse ponhar, que é o sup*ô*nhamos:

"Isto é um supônhamos: ..." (em bom português seria "Imaginemos que...)

ou então

"Isto é um supôr:..."


----------

